# Heavy Pied Cockatiels



## Gops1979 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi All, I've an white face heavy pied male cockatiel.. Almost symmetrical pied as shown in the below image.. I wish to have same symmetrical heavy pied chicks.. So which mutation female would be useful ?


http://s619.photobucket.com/albums/tt271/gopinathv/?action=view&current=Image1174.jpg


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It looks like it is a WF cinnamon pied.

I myself you pair the bird with a normal that has no pied splits for splits to pied which will help better to reproduce hevier pieds.

If you don't know the background of the pieds you do not know the pied patterns consistant with each family. Pied is a random gene as far as placement or markings on the bird. When you have a specific color and pattern you like it is best to pair it with a non-pied bird for splits. 

Again these are personal veiws and observations...it is also beter with any mutation to pair a split to a visual. When pairing to visuals together you tend to go backwards in quality, and faults can pop up, especially if you do not know background. I have learned that too many generations of visual pieds paired together, especially heavy pieds can increase mortality in the nest or at weaning.


----------



## Gops1979 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok Srtiels.. So can I pair it up with a WF grey or WF pearl female to get a heavy pied chick ?


----------



## birdlady75 (Oct 7, 2009)

he is pretty


----------

